# I assume this is a mold?



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I found this growing on the front glass of my viv today. It's a quick grower cause it wasn't there yesterday. I'm guessing it's a mold, but any ideas on what it is?


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

Looks like a fungus to me.


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

My guess would be slime mold. Usually it will disapear just as fast as it showed up.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I figured it would disappear pretty quickly, although it's grown really large in a single day. It's pretty cool looking. I started getting some interesting molds and shrooms after I changed up the misting cycle from 2 minutes in the morning and night to 1 minute every 4 or 5 hours. I think I'm going to go back to my original settings since they were fine, I just changed up because I like to tinker with things.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Def a slime mold. Pretty cool things; typically they crawl around the glass for a couple days before disappearing. Had a neon orange one once that actually pulsated.


----------



## gold3nku5h (Jul 24, 2008)

Actually that is the mycelium from some mushrooms, usually this part is unseen because its pretty much the roots to mushrooms, but expect some small shrooms popping up once its pretty nicely established.

I would say congradulations, because it looks really healthy, and uncontaminated. Its pretty hard to get that stuff going, at least for some strains. some are way more hardy, and can kill most competitors at a young stage in life.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

gold3nku5h said:


> Actually that is the mycelium from some mushrooms, usually this part is unseen because its pretty much the roots to mushrooms, but expect some small shrooms popping up once its pretty nicely established.
> 
> I would say congradulations, because it looks really healthy, and uncontaminated. Its pretty hard to get that stuff going, at least for some strains. some are way more hardy, and can kill most competitors at a young stage in life.


That's an interesting thought. I've had mushrooms popping up throughout the viv lately, but have not seen this. I think that I've been over misting with the misting cycle that I've been running. I haven't had really any shrooms until I changed it which I don't mind the shrooms, but my false bottom is filling with water really quickly. I don't think I've been letting things dry out enough throughout the day.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

It's gone today so you were definitely right about it disappearing as fast as it appeared. Guess I'll see what comes out of it in the long run.


----------

